# i'm 179 cm tall what size CX zero frame?



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

Just hunting for a frame now
i'm 179 cm tall what size frame CX bike should I get?
their sizes are all off so just asking 
THX


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

For that frame, and many sloping Colnago frames, the size you need is typically 2 cm less than your frame size in a traditional diamond frame with horizontal top tube. I've always needed a 56cm in a standard frame and my CX Zero is a 54s.


----------



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

Special Eyes said:


> For that frame, and many sloping Colnago frames, the size you need is typically 2 cm less than your frame size in a traditional diamond frame with horizontal top tube. I've always needed a 56cm in a standard frame and my CX Zero is a 54s.


THX
How tall are you?
i'm looking at 52s but do not know if it will be to small?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

unfortunately your height has almost nothing to do with it.

how long is your inseam? how long is your torso? are you normal proportions or do you have long legs? do you have a bike now? if so that bike holds your answer based on math.

height and standover height and even head tube or top tube measurements are largely irrelevant. all they do is get you in the ballpark, you can still choose a frame the wrong size by matching these numbers.

go to a colnago dealer with experience. they will measure you and tell you with certainty the correct size frame.

don't listen to people on the internet who don't have a clue.


----------

